# 29 Gallon Plant Tank



## dctetraguy (Mar 3, 2009)

How much wattage would I need on my 29g to keep plants that need strong lighting? I am currently using standard lighting. I would like to get a T-5 fixture since I have been happy with using this type of fixture on my saltwater tank.

Aaron:fish2:


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (Feb 13, 2009)

Welcome to APC.
Typically, you will want 3-4 watts per gallon (wpg) for plants that require strong light. The exact number will vary based on other factors, such as tallness of your tank, but 3-4 wpg will be good start.
This means you will want around 90 to 120 watts for your tank.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Remember when using T5's you are getting about 2xs the light from a PC or such. You need half the wattage. Of course if you get more make sure you can run only half your fixture at a time. You could have a small photoperiod of a noonday burst.


----------

